# Solved: Change "send to" email default to GMAIL



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

When I click on a file on my desktop say, and I wish to send to "mail recipient" --- it defaults to Outlook. Is it possible to change it to GMAIL? Gmail obviously isn't on the list of programs, since it's not a program...but, surely there has to be a way??? I've been googling like crazy, but, all I see is adding google talk or gmail notifier, which I had already, but, those don't change anything except for clicking on email links on websites.


----------



## pcs365_4 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Bernardo,

Hope this is going to help you: http://www.affixa.com/ All the best!


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks, I had seen that. I was hoping not to have to install anything else. But, I guess if that is my only option.........


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Do you have Gmail setup in Outlook?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Check out this post by *Elvandil*:
http://forums.techguy.org/6067738-post2.html


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You can do this to enable gmail for pop access in outlook.....
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=13273
Then set it as default in outlook.
You will still need to check gmail on the web periodically
as outlook won't download the spam folder.
You will need to clear that periodically.


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

I'd rather not use Outlook. I do keep it open for my calendar reminders  Gotta remember stuff somehow.

I'd just like to be able to click on, say, a photo on my desktop, and have the email go to gmail instead of trying to use Outlook


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

EAFiedler said:


> Check out this post by *Elvandil*:
> http://forums.techguy.org/6067738-post2.html


Hadn't seen that, but, I'm using IE....I know  I have Firefox installed too. And Chrome.


----------



## pcs365_4 (Apr 13, 2010)

Bernardo, please go through this page and see if the registry editting can help you: 
http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en/w7network/thread/64373b0a-5ec3-45cb-82ce-0387b5971395


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

It appears you will need to download _something_ to make your request happen.

Have you considered using the Gmail notifier?
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=10966

http://ask-leo.com/how_do_i_change_the_mailto_or_default_mail_program.html

Though it doesn't appear to work for files on the harddrive. 

Found this, I haven't tried it, yet, myself:
http://download.cnet.com/gAttach/3000-2367_4-10861891.html

Informative but the *gattach* link is no longer valid, you need to use the link above.
http://www.mydigitallife.info/2008/...default-email-program-for-fast-files-sending/


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry for delay, out of town 

I already had the googletalk and went ahead and installed notifier, now, I'm notified twice on new emails, although with a bit of a delay on the notifier  must uninstall that one, it's driving me nuts.

I did go ahead and install affixa, it works, in a way. It throws the email into your gmail drafts, which I GUESS is ok  we can send a man to the moon, but......................gmail is still clueless 

I ran across the link to gattach and saw that it was no longer valid. Made note to self to google it, haven't had time yet. I'll check it out.

Thanks again ! I'll report back


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

This link didn't work for you?
http://download.cnet.com/gAttach/3000-2367_4-10861891.html


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

EAFiedler said:


> This link didn't work for you?
> http://download.cnet.com/gAttach/3000-2367_4-10861891.html


Yes, THAT one works...the first one you mentioned I had already found and noticed that it dead ended  Sorry for the confusion. It's sitting on my desktop now, waiting.................


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Just ran across this post:
http://forums.techguy.org/7432218-post5.html

Do you have the Google toolbar installed? Seems you can set Gmail as the "Mailto" link using the Google toolbar.
Who knew?


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

No, I despise toolbars, never install them, and when they sneak through  I immediately kill them 

I'll take a look at that. So far affixa works with it's little quirk of sending the new email to drafts (how did I get 10 drafts?   ) --- Thanks. That reminds me, I need to update my peoplepc post


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yep, I hear you. I am constantly removing those things from my mom's computer. 
....Mother!, what have you installed now???


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not setup to test this one, maybe you want to take
a look at it?

MailTo Updater: 
http://mailtoupdater.codeplex.com/


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

I clicked through on the link in that link, and again saw gmail notifier.....had that installed once before, but, I also have googletalk, so was getting duplicate emails advisory pop ups  Just reinstalled it again, and I think I'll keep that one, as email links from web pages open a new compose email page. I guess I'll live with this for awhile  

Thanks for all of the help! I'll mark this Kinda solved


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

That link was for MailTo - rather than anything Google.
No need to check it, if you don't want to though. :up:

mailtoupdater - Release: MailTo.exe: 
http://mailtoupdater.codeplex.com/releases/view/34141


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

VistaRookie said:


> That link was for MailTo - rather than anything Google.
> No need to check it, if you don't want to though. :up:
> 
> mailtoupdater - Release: MailTo.exe:
> http://mailtoupdater.codeplex.com/releases/view/34141


Oh, I checked it out. The registry editing was a little scarey looking 

Unless installing the program does it all for you? Then, I might have to take another peek.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

It's my understanding the program does it all.

Just in general, what I do before installing a program (any program), 
is to make a new restore point. If I know immediately that I don't like
it, I uninstall it. I then go back to that restore point and my registry 
is clean of anything related to that program.


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

VistaRookie said:


> It's my understanding the program does it all.
> 
> Just in general, what I do before installing a program (any program),
> is to make a new restore point. If I know immediately that I don't like
> ...


If this double pop up email thing gets to me, I'll give it another look 

Thanks to both of you (or all of you if I missed anyone)


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

:up:


----------

